# International Calling Cards



## eileen alana (3 Aug 2008)

I am making quite a lot of calls to the UK and USA and my eircom bill is getting very expensive. I have heard about International calling cards, does anyone know which is the best card to buy? I have done a search but the posts are quite old.


----------



## SunshineSupe (3 Aug 2008)

Hi. We call to the US, Asia, and Eastern Europe quite a bit. We've found the First National Phone Card (available in €5, 10, and 20 cards) to be very economical.

It very much depends where you are calling, what kind of phone you are calling from and to (landline/mobile).

I know a lot of people swear by Skype as well...


----------



## eileen alana (3 Aug 2008)

Thanks for that, I am calling mainly landlines but occassionally a mobile number in the UK. I will check out Skype, I think I will need to get some software for it.


----------



## Mercantilist (3 Aug 2008)

I dont like Skype for important calls, as its not reliable, it doesnt work 100% of the time.

I also tried First National phonecard from a vending machine in a supermarket. It costs 20 cent/min to call USA, compared to 50 cent/min on my Meteor phone. Which is an improvement but still expensive, in my opinion. Also, First National phonecard expires in 60 days which is a bit of a rip off.

There are other better ones out there, keep looking.


----------



## SunshineSupe (4 Aug 2008)

Mercantilist said:


> I also tried First National phonecard from a vending machine in a supermarket. It costs 20 cent/min to call USA, compared to 50 cent/min on my Meteor phone. Which is an improvement but still expensive, in my opinion. There are other better ones out there, keep looking.


 
Not a salesperson for First National or affiliated with it in any way, but it depends on whether you are using it from a landline, as well as to a landline, as I mentioned in my post. 

As the OP mentioned, it's the eircom bill that's too high, so presumably it's a landline that's used to originate the call...

If you are calling from a mobile, First National can indeed be quite expensive. We pay 2 or 3 cents a minute to the US from our *landline*. (I think it's still relatively cheap to call from an ROI landline to a UK mobile as the OP was mentioning)


Agreed on Skype...it's fine when it works, but you need a back-up.


----------



## eileen alana (4 Aug 2008)

SunshineSupe - Yes, I am calling from my landline (wouldn't dream of using a mobile!!) Sometimes I have to make 3 to 4 calls per day to the United Kingdom.

There are currently 10 main call cards available in Ireland, I wonder if there are all more or less the same. I will purchase the First National one today and see how I go with it, thanks for your replies.


----------



## bond-007 (4 Aug 2008)

I am with talk talk and I get free included UK and USA calls as part of my package.

I am in no way connected to them, just a happy customer.


----------



## eileen alana (4 Aug 2008)

bond-007 said:


> I am with talk talk and I get free included UK and USA calls as part of my package.
> 
> I am in no way connected to them, just a happy customer.


 

All these packages are great but I am half way through a 12 month contract with Eircom so I am tied in.


----------



## bond-007 (4 Aug 2008)

I didn't know that eircom had 12 month contracts. Usually with eircom you can leave at any time.


----------



## eileen alana (4 Aug 2008)

I took out one of their eircom bundles, broadband always on 2MB & eircomtalktime anytime. I am sure I read on their T&C that there is a contract.


----------



## eileen alana (4 Aug 2008)

From their Terms and Conditions on the eircom bundle that I have:

The Facility is subject to a minimum 12 month contract period. The contract period
will be deemed to commence on the initial bill date for the purposes of this
paragraph, the Initial Bill Date shall be date on which the company applies this
Facility to the customer’s account.​


----------



## bond-007 (4 Aug 2008)

There is broadband involved. 

With their telephony only products you can leave at any time.


----------



## Guest124 (4 Aug 2008)

[broken link removed]  - I have used dialwise for a few years now. I didnt go with 13434 because you had to provide a credit card number. Dialwise work's great.


----------



## dem_syhp (4 Aug 2008)

I can second using dialwise, or at least I used it when it was telestunt.  It's still voice over IP, but using a land line.  It just shows up on your bill as an 1890 number (assuming still same number now).  It was the same price as a local call (when I was using it about 2 years ago) to call a landline in the UK or the US.  Mobiles cost more.  It doesn't work from mobiles - or at least the rates they charged at the time didn't make it a real option.  

I use skype now (as I no longer have a landline and this is from the computer).  Doesn't work *all* the time - however, it's only failed once in 4 months and that was my broadband connection not a skype problem.  Skype to skype is free, skype to a landline (at least Ireland/UK/US - not checked others) is very reasonable, i think 1.7 cent a min.  There are other options.  I just use the mic in on my laptop and quality is fine.  You can set up an account with say 10 Euro and give it a go - no commitment (I'm not sure of the minimum amounts).  That's how I started and given I don't have a landline it's super.  I use it for calling Irish land lines all the time.


----------



## advisor (4 Aug 2008)

BT will give you anytime calls to Ireland and UK (hang up after 59 mins) and broadband unlimited for 90.00 every two months.  Been with them almost two years no complaints.  Worth considering if you can get out of Eircom contract.


----------



## eileen alana (4 Aug 2008)

I bought a First National Call card today for 10 euro, I got 200 mins so that works out at 5 cents a minute for calls to a UK landline as opposed to Eircom's 15.35c (Daytime). I notice Swiftcall now have an [broken link removed] and calls to the USA and UK available from 3.5 cents. It's very convenient as you can just top up on line when your credit runs out.


----------



## zahir (5 Aug 2008)

No one mentioned Onesuite yet but they got very good rates for their prepaid phone card and voip services. 24/7 customer support is a big plus specially for those questions or inquiries that can not wait.

We are using Onesuite for years and we are very satisfied.


----------



## Effie (18 Sep 2008)

Eileen Alana,  I spend about an hour or more ringing the UK every day and use call 13434 to override the Eircom landline  even with pre- carrier select in place and save an absolute fortune on my phone calls. It will override any Eircom package also.

You can't beat a 5 cent connection fee / call and only 0.05 cent / minute to a UK landline. It's even better ringing a UK mobile, where you pay the same 5 cent connection fee / call and 9.5 cent per minute.

Yes I know it is a hassle to use a credit card setting up the account, but the monetary savings make it well worth the effort and you get to view your call 13434 account on line in real time, so you know how much you have just spent and no nasty surprises are lurking in your next phone bill.

Good luck


----------



## CKT (5 Feb 2009)

Hi, Does anyone know of a call card I can get in the USA and dial a Irish mobile from my Irish Mobile while I'm in the USA


----------



## tara22 (27 Feb 2010)

With reference to BT and other phone providers in this country, I have to say that based on my recent experience with BT, I would not reccomend them to anyone.  About 6 months ago, we moved into our new home, and the landline would accept incoming phone calls, bit not outgoing.  I contacted BT, as they were the providers, and would have been quite happy to agree a new contract with them. However, I was  informed that there was a problem with the previous account holders, and that they would neither accept me as a new customer, nor release the line, due to an unpaid bill that the last owners had left. I explained that we were new owners of the property, and that this had nothing to do with us, and even got my solicitor and estate agent to send them confirmation of the same.  However, they got nowhere due to BTs arrogant and stubborn attitude.  In the meantime, we had a billpay mobile contract, luckily, but naturally because we now had to use it for all necessary calls, the bills for 2 months were astronimical. We could also not sign up with any other phone provider, because BT refused point blank to release the line.  After about 2 months of frustration, I came across Comreg, and rang them.  I was told to write a registered letter to BT, quoting a reference/case number that Comreg gave me, and asking that my line be released within 7 days, otherwise Comreg would step in on my behalf.  I sent the letter on Monday, and on Friday morning my line was releaed!!  This was despite speaking to God only knows how many technicians, managers, etc, at Bt who had said nothing could be done.  I would NEVER go near BT again after this, and I have heard several stories from friends about Talktalk, Perlico and the likes.  most people complain about unreliable broadband, terrible customer service, and large bills.  Also I have found that Eircom controls the lines also, so if theres a problem, Eircom either drags theri feet for weeks if a repair is needed, or won't call, as you have used an alternative provider, whic I also think is a disgrace.


----------

